# Black or White I didn't care...



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought I would post this from yesterday morning.

On July 17th I have been married to my wife Linda for 40 years. Funny as I think this year I have been almost dating her more than I was some 43 years ago when we first met! Anyway once a week I try to take her a chocolate shake from the Mcdonalds not to far from her workplace. I doubt she'll ever retire she likes her job that much!

On the way back home near that same Mcdonalds I had visited earlier, I noticed 4 people on the street. As I got closer it appeared 4 blacks and three were fighting. The man on the ground was getting flailed on pretty hard as I could see the man on his chest was swinging wildly at the grounded person's head.

Never one to keep my nose out of anything I thought I would break it up if I could. Yeah I am a tad older than 20 but trapping and calling makes you two things.... tough and stupid for your age. As I approached I shoved the suburban into low and gunned it. I honked my horn and headed straight for the two with the guy pinned on the ground.

As I approached I noticed one person was a black girl. In fact as she came into view she was the same one that served me my shake no more than 20 minutes earlier. Two blacks got up and started moving towards a white sedan parked near the bus stop where the fighting had occurred. Apparently a place where the black girl and man two were waiting for a bus.

Be mindful this is not a bad neighborhood by no means. Indeed directly behind where the fight was there is a small medical center and just up the street is cornfields and three nicely maintained ranch style houses. On the opposite side is a National Guard Center just 3 years old. This is not where you would expect a fight mid morning.

Anyway I noticed on the ground was a white man in his mid twenties. The black girl crouched down to attend him after the other two left. I pulled up next to them. I noticed the two other black men turning and one started coming back, Not having my permit to carry and my .44 mag with me as I let the license expire, I did what any trapper would do. Ha! I reached down to behind the passenger seat and grabbed my coyote thumper. Its a 3.5 foot fiberglass handle that broke from my log splitter head.

I told the black gir;and white man to get in the suburban and Ill be right there. Sounds kinda movie "ish" I know but those were my instructions just in case they had guns. Besides I had the suburban to dodge behind and the other two had some metal instead of being in the open. A typical 9mm street gun would have power to do anything.

I have known since Nam and from trapping that if an animal doesn't have legs it is at a disadvantage from doing anything. Hell anyone with a cat in trap knows this! hahaha. However that cat out of the trap is trouble.

So my plan didn't involve taking out their torso or to swing for their head with the handle, I was going to take out a leg per man then take it from there if needed. Also when I was stabbed in nam I knew two hands on a rifle are better than one. Also a swing with two hands on a stick has just as much bone cracking force at a half swing at close quarters. Besides its hard to pull away the "stick" if a man has a two handed grip.

Lucky for me once they saw me with that bright bold yellow fiberglass handle I had; plus with the other two in the suburban they turned got in their car and drove away. I told the two in the suburban I would take them to a safe place.

Once the bloody and beat up young man gained a grip, he called the police and I dropped them off with the police some three miles from the scene.

I would do this again. I don't care if they were all black. white, or purple skinned. Two thugs on one man that is pinned to the ground needs help.

I am also glad that I did not have my permit to carry this time. I am sure the .44 would of came out and who knows what would've happened. With all that's going on in this world I may of became another world news story.

I wanted to share this with you. Why because we all need to put aside our fears and help our fellow citizens. I cannot tell you how many cars went passed during all of this, none wanting to step in and stop this. It's not right. This country is soft and because of this softness, we are indeed in trouble and will continue to be tormented by a few bad people. Yes if it was a women and witnessed this I understand but yet a woman could of called for help and honked her car horn loudly. The police had no other calls except for the one from the young man.

So Sad no one gets involved anymore.

Thanks for reading this,,,

Larry


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I agree totally with your actions. And yes, society today is a far cry from what I was raised with. I blame it all on a lack of morals, that being from parents, schools and what have you. If someone is in need of help, folks now-a-days choose to get out the cell phone. But, and this is truly saddening, they don't use it to call for help, it's out so they can get it on video. Are you friggin kidding me. Do you guys remember that kid that fell into the gorilla pen at a zoo a while back. Big news! All those people watching and nobody rushing the gorilla. They were all too busy, getting it on video. To top it off, and this takes the cake, people were wanting to charge the parent because they had to kill the damned beast. Unbelievable! Just shows you how pathetic society is anymore. Time to wake the hell up and put the damned phone away, get yer butt to church and start learning some morals! I wonder just how far down the drain we're going to fall?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

JT...yes church has allot to do with it! I am a heathen I seldom go, but I do talk to God. As I see the whole world is Gods home and not just 4 walls with a bell. None the less..wheres the Dads and the Uncles when cowardly Dads leave young men to be raised by Mom. I love Moms but they don't understand the needs of young men from 13 to 22. The time where all young men are becoming men modeling their lives from manly peers not Moms or women,

Guess that's why I hate the gay and lesbian movement so much. Two people of the same sex cannot ever become good parents. I takes a man and woman. to raise children. Each providing bad and good guidance as nature intended. Wake up world there is a difference between sexes and children need to see that!

I left this site for awhile and probably would not be back except I wanted to share my story. I am on a mission and it includes top figures like Mayor Giuliani and others. You see I think Dads and Uncles can do more for this country than any politician, policeman or civic leader. We Dads and Uncles can shape young men to again believe in the law of the nations and respect our neighbors. Sorry Moms you just can' do it as you love for your children differently and only we men can exercise tough love when needed.

You guys take care

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You did the right thing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Although the big stick was enough this time and all turned out well, anyone doing what the assailants were doing - about to pummel a man to death - is not worried about playing fair.

The episode only reinforces my determination to carry a pistol more than I have been inclined to in recent years. It's an integral part of being prepared.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good for you Larry and I agree with you also JT !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> Although the big stick was enough this time and all turned out well, anyone doing what the assailants were doing - about to pummel a man to death - is not worried about playing fair.
> 
> The episode only reinforces my determination to carry a pistol more than I have been inclined to in recent years. It's an integral part of being prepared.


Here are some things to make you think Glen...as pistols and 5.56 or lesser cartridges don't always work...

What happens when you're too nervous to pull the trigger or can't shoot straight? The gun jams after the first non lethal impact? What happens when the assailant is on meth and won"t go down because that 9mm or lesser cartridge doesn't impact with enough ergs of energy to cause biological mass shock? Then what?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wait for them to get closer !

I applaud your decision to jump in and make a difference, but urge you to use caution.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> JT...yes church has allot to do with it! I am a heathen I seldom go, but I do talk to God. As I see the whole world is Gods home and not just 4 walls with a bell.
> 
> if what you stated above is true then you are not a heathen but are in fact a man after GODS own heart.I agree. you don't need a church to have a relationship with GOD.
> 
> kudos to you for stepping up and helping someone in need.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What happens when "Not having my permit to carry and my .44 mag with me as I let the license expire?"

Walk softly and carry a big stick.

Last summer, 2 tough guys showed up in my driveway and walked directly to my garage where I was with a friend. Out of nowhere, they accused me of trespassing with my 4-wheeler and wouldn't listen to reason. I offered my phone to them so they could call the police. No takers. They wanted to be tough guys and came at us for what would have been a brawl.

I grabbed a handy 3-foot length of 3/4-inch galvanized water pipe (affectionately known as a "peace pipe" since) and they turned and headed back to their truck. I suspected more trouble coming shortly and sure enough, they returned with another thug to help them.

By then, I had a Glock 10mm Auto in my pocket loaded with Corbon ammo.

The 3 big mouths parked right in the road at the entrance to my driveway - about 100 feet from my garage, where I remained. They were yelling for me to come out and "talk" but I told them they could talk to the police, who were on their way, because I called them.

The Michigan State Police kept me on the phone and asked if any firearms were involved in the standoff. I told them "Yes" and the dispatcher asked me to put it away. Told them I wouldn't until they arrived.

About a *half hour later*, 2 state trooper vehicles arrived, but the scumbags had gone home.

To answer your questions: I wasn't nervous. And, my proficiency with a handgun is well known by anyone who knows me - and not just any handgun - one that has never jammed and has the energy of a .41 magnum - would be the only "talking" they'd hear, if they didn't wise up. I didn't go after them and I didn't run. Just stood my ground.

I had a talk with one of the responding officers and told him exactly what happened. He then went to their house and talked to them before coming back to my place. He was there only to put out the "fire" and not to investigate anything. Said he didn't have time. He left saying I was not welcome to ride my 4-wheeler in their gravel pit (which I would never do anyway!) and that they were not welcome at my place.

Wonderful. The dumbasses still believe I was guilty (as far as I know). The incident is one reason I am much more aware of the fact that trouble can find any of us at any time, anywhere.

As stated, I now carry a pistol more than I ever have. That big stick? Still in the garage.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don,

I have you beat. I am to old to get into it with anyone any longer. Posting this and all of the great input made me realize I was foolish. Next time Ill call the cops and maybe just maybe if I have a rifle with me, I "may" park along ways away and point it at there legs!

You see last night at the Trump convention in Cedar Rapids I saw some young men for Trump taunting protesters. Then I realized (yes I am am stupid) I am not 20 any longer hell, I can't even run...so how could I think I could battle two adrenaline filled men a few days back!

Glen,

I appreciate your response and with all sincerity I was never questioning your ability to shoot, I was just putting out what ifs.

As for your event, ts a shame some think they need backup when one could've easily just talked to you.

In retrospect and based on what I just said to Don ...I think next time we old guys get confronted we should go in the house or stay in the car and call for backup. I say that as we both love our families way to much to battle at our age!

Bottomline Glen... its a time in our lives that it's much better to hug the grandkids another day then not at all!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Larry.

In retrospect with your situation, you were compelled to do something. Understood. But, the tables could have been turned easily.

I'm not saying that ignoring a crime was the way to go, but there were other alternatives.

Glad you made it out of the jam and even more glad you came back to PT. Your posts are always thought-provoking.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

There are very few Americans that will stop to help another today. Why have Americans become so scared? Color is the last thing I care about, it's pointless, it's basically comparing the color of your pickup to mine! Everyone is so worried about the racial tension and it being a hate crime if they step in and help because WE have allowed that to be pulled in the courts. The saddest part is judges actually accept these cases! What's wrong with these people?!?! I think what you did was the right thing and knowing I have 4 young daughters I would be ever great fun to anyone that stepped in and helped one of them or anyone in my family for that matter. My wife carries because when she has all 4 kids she is more focused on them and not her surroundings and I feel she would be an easy target therefore as a last resort she carries. I carry because I refuse to be a victim of any type of violence, this day and age I am in fear of my life all the time. Props again my friend!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure you were just fooling but the statement about pointing a rifle at their legs will get you a ride downtown. Unless you fear grievous bodily harm or death you can't point a firearm at someone. It's called brandishing a weapon and makes you the aggressor.


----------



## Longhunter1750 (Jan 19, 2016)

Never, ever, ever leave home without your sidearm. The only time mine is not on my person is when I go to bed at night and then it is on the table beside my bed, you never know when you might be in a situation like one of the above, especially with all the idiots we have in the world today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad you survived Larry... You have to be careful, you never know what someone is going to do. I am all for helping a third party... I guess it all depends on the situation. Here's what happened to a veteran here in Phoenix... " Valley Veteran Run Over By An SUV Breaking Up A Fight.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwj6-6OlwZvOAhUJKCYKHdTeAFQQFggkMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.abc15.com%2Fnews%2Fregion-southeast-valley%2Fchandler%2Fvalley-veteran-run-over-by-suv-while-trying-to-break-up-fight&usg=AFQjCNHTypttYAAIoJAOMXhMNgx754ygbg


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of us on this sight are older and our minds write checks that our bodies can't cash. Be careful and think things through.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes the distinction between brave and stupid becomes blurred.

Being prepared must be an integral part of bravery or it may be relegated to the latter category.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure you were just fooling but the statement about pointing a rifle at their legs will get you a ride downtown. Unless you fear grievous bodily harm or death you can't point a firearm at someone. It's called brandishing a weapon and makes you the aggressor.


yep. no sense in pointing a gun a someone unless your intention is to shoot them dead.


----------

